# Synapse Cheaper?



## electech (Aug 7, 2009)

In revisiting the CAAD vs Synapse models trying to figure out which one to get, I noticed that the Synapse Carbon 4 Rival no longer has the Force carbon crank. Is this just a way to cheapen the components while charging a little more for the bike? Is this FSA Gossamer a downgrade vs. the Force carbon crank? I am comparing to the CAAD 10-4 Rival setup. I need to go ride one but am afraid to until I have the money ready!!! I am leaning toward the CAAD but I am not a racer and I want to work my way up to longer rides. Eventually I want to do a century before getting too old to try it!!!! Can a CAAD be setup to not be too "hunched" over or would it be better to bite the bullet on price and go with the Synapse? My concern on carbon frames is the longevity of them. I don't have the same concern for aluminum.


----------



## Duc Hunter (Aug 10, 2005)

electech said:


> In revisiting the CAAD vs Synapse models trying to figure out which one to get, I noticed that the Synapse Carbon 4 Rival no longer has the Force carbon crank. Is this just a way to cheapen the components while charging a little more for the bike? Is this FSA Gossamer a downgrade vs. the Force carbon crank? I am comparing to the CAAD 10-4 Rival setup. I need to go ride one but am afraid to until I have the money ready!!! I am leaning toward the CAAD but I am not a racer and I want to work my way up to longer rides. Eventually I want to do a century before getting too old to try it!!!! Can a CAAD be setup to not be too "hunched" over or would it be better to bite the bullet on price and go with the Synapse? My concern on carbon frames is the longevity of them. I don't have the same concern for aluminum.


Carbon longevity, stop worrying about it. They last, as much as aluminum frames or longer. If you crash one yes they can get damaged, but you can dent an aluminum frame just as likely, ruining it as well. And you cannot weld/repair an aluminum frame like a CAAD, steel lugged frames you can remove and replace a tube but not frame made the way modern aluminum frames are made. I have an old carbon frame that looks great but my 1998 CAAD 3 is starting to corrode (Cannondale Cancer), and the paint is coming off. This even thought it lives in a garage. So please don't make your decision that way, both are equally durable/fragile.

I think you hit the nail on the head, your position. You MUST be comfortable to ride well and ride long and enjoy the sport. In theory you can get a more upright position on the CAAD, via a stem. As you ride more you may want to get a lower front position thought, most people do. So again, you can probably make both bikes work. 

You need to ride them both, and determine if the Synapse rides so much smoother that you want it. Try to ride equally equipped bikes as wheels/tires/seatpost (carbon vs alum on an alum frame) can make huge differences in ride. I have heard the rear-end of the Synapse is a bit "noodely" compared to a CAAD 10, and that a CAAD 10 rides like many carbon bikes. The balance is that for the same money you could get a better equipped CAAD 10, and it may mean it has a carbon seat post and bars, which again can help the ride be more like a Synapse. 

You cannot go wrong with either bike. If money is a concern my advice is get the CAAD 10, and as you get better you can always upgrade the parts later as you get better. In the end you will have a better bike for the same money as a stock Synapse Carbon. 

Remember too the Synapse is being redesigned completely for 2012.


----------



## electech (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks for the comments, I appreciate it. We have the Cannondale F500's (wife and I), I believe 95 or 96 models and they still look great. These are used on rails to trails type terrain and never abused and garage kept. That is one reason I assumed that aluminum would have a longer life. If they have got the carbon to where there are no worries with it, that would be great.

You are correct, you get higher components for much less money on the CAAD. The thing I don't know, as I don't have enough experience in this area, are there enough different stem heights to get more upright and then be able to go lower later on? I also need to find out by riding both, which one has the potential to grow with me so to speak. I know for a fact that I probably will never utilize either to its full potential, so that is not the issue. Thanks for letting me know about the 2012 redesign, I had not heard that before.


----------



## 4dmg (Apr 30, 2009)

I faced a similar decision last summer when I bought my first road bike after a long history with my 1994 Cannondale hardtail. At 43 with fitness and century goals, I knew I wanted something comfortable. Carbon wasn't in my budget, but I believe Duc Hunter makes a great point regarding frame material choice--pick one appropriate to your budget and ride. 

I REALLY wanted the CAAD9 to be my bike. Test riding one was fun. Standing on the pedals produced an unreal acceleration. Unfortunately, I was too stretched out. After playing for a while with fit (there were two in the shop helping, PLUS the Cannondale rep that day), one of them pulled out the Synapse Alloy 6. No, it doesn't have the same snap, but I am comfortable. It turns out that I have short arms, so the longer head tube helped. After a couple hundred miles, I inverted the stem for a slightly lower position. If I need lower, I can remove spacers. If I want more out of the frame, I will upgrade my wheels. When I get really fit, then I can sell it and buy something else--like a CAAD. As for components, I will just say that Tiagra is fine for now and NOT task #1 with regard to losing weight on the bike. Ahem. I will defer to others on your component selection.

Duc Hunter had it right here too: you need to test both. The trick to a fair test is in the wheels and tires however. My test ride CAAD had Ksyriums that I unfairly compared to the R500's on the Synapse. In a perfect test you hit the shop on a slow day and use the same wheels on both frames. Whatever you do, know that you are down selecting from two great options.


----------



## electech (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks for the advice and the search you went through. I am interested in getting to try out both bikes to see how they feel. I currently own a Giant Rapid 3 and it is serving the purpose but I have got the Cannondale/upgrade fever!! This bike has the flat bar setup and 28 inch tires, does well for the price but the lower level components are beginning to get aggravating. It has been a great bike to get me back into road biking though!


----------

